# I'm an silly person



## Davon (18 Oct 2008)

Hi all, I've just finished my first attempt at making something useful, ( two end tables) walnut veneered mdf finished with beeswax, but I didn't take into account spillages. Is there anything I can do to protect against them other than using glass.

Thanks
Davon


----------



## MikeG. (18 Oct 2008)

Yep, there's hope!

Firstly, the wax has to come off, I'm afraid. This will mean scraping maybe, then wiping with thinners (white spirit)......but it may be that you only need to do the top and the edges of the top. You might even try the old brown paper and iron trick to blot up the last of the wax. The rest of the tables will be OK waxed, I reckon.

You really have to get all traces of the wax off, then I would seal with Rustin's MDF sealer, then apply 3, 4 or even 5 coats of Rustins Plastic Coating.....a cold cure 2 part lacquer which dries clear and is completely bomb-proof. It withstands heat & spills, and leaves you the option of an eggshell, gloss or ultra-mirror-like gloss finish. I thin it down, which Rustins don't recommend, but this removes any tendency for the finish to look plasticcy.

Good luck!

Have we seen any pictures of these tables?

Mike


----------



## Davon (18 Oct 2008)

Grief Mike , is that all I have to do :lol: 

I will post pics tomorrow if you promise not to laugh ( I'm only a learner)

Thanks for that.

](*,)


----------



## MikeG. (18 Oct 2008)

We're all learners, Davon!

Take care to follow the RPC instructions fully........including keeping the workshop temperature up. Don't mix up much, as a little goes a long way.

Mike


----------



## Davon (19 Oct 2008)

I have only put one coat of beeswax on them so hopefully I shouldn't have too much trouble removing it ( top only )

Davon


----------



## MikeG. (19 Oct 2008)

Hey Davon,

they are excellent! There is some design in those, and some difficult work to do. I hope you are proud of yourself because those aren't really a "learner's" piece.

My only comment would be that you have gone to a lot of trouble over the design and detailing of these..............and then stuck some cheapo white porcelain-type knobs in the middle of the drawer fronts!!! Unless you have to be matching something else, take them off and think again!!  

Well done!

Mike

PS I assumed that you had on overhanging top............but now I am not so sure you will be stripping the top only. It is very difficult to apply a liquid finish up to but not over an edge. I don't think it will be a huge deal to strip all of the wax and re-finish the whole thing......up to you, but have a think about the junction you would leave between the two finishes.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Oct 2008)

Davon":1gx8yzfx said:


> Hi all, I've just finished my first attempt at making something useful, ( two end tables) walnut veneered mdf finished with beeswax, but I didn't take into account spillages. Is there anything I can do to protect against them other than using glass.
> 
> Thanks
> Davon



Yes I agree with Mike, lovely design, lovely workmanship, rubbish handles.  

Yes rubbish handles, from someone with the same problem on my hall table project :wink: :lol:


----------



## Davon (19 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement , I'll show them to the WIFE because actually, I totally agree with you, but she picked um and she likes um and I'm going to be a man and insist I change um ( If that's ok with her)  but she thought they went well with the suite :roll: 

Davon


----------



## Ironballs (19 Oct 2008)

Definitely, tell her you need some squared off ebony knobs instead as those tables are excellent and are let down by the knobs


----------



## Davon (19 Oct 2008)

Hmm yes iron..squared off ebony they would go nicely with the black telly.

Thanks, I'll have a look around.

Davon


----------



## Davon (21 Oct 2008)

Can I find anywhere to buy square ebony knobs ? I've trawled the internet but I can't find any.........would appreciate a little help here if anyone knows where I can get them.

Thanks
Davon


----------



## Ironballs (21 Oct 2008)

Off the top of my head I can't think of anywhere, but you should be able to carve/saw your own fairly easily. I think I'll do some myself for an upcoming project as I don't own a lathe and round knobs are out of the question


----------



## woodbloke (23 Oct 2008)

Coupla things. IMO handles/knobs are one of the most important things on any project, get them wrong and the whole thing looks rubbish, get them right and the project is immediately enhanced. RPC is good stuff and is totally bullet proof *but* I've always found it difficult to apply. If I want a heat/beer/vino/ proof surface a few coats of matt polyurethane varnish does it for me which I then cut back with some burnishing cream or alternatively T-cut car polish...works for me  - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (23 Oct 2008)

Davon":30y2w6ic said:


> Can I find anywhere to buy square ebony knobs ? I've trawled the internet but I can't find any.........would appreciate a little help here if anyone knows where I can get them.
> 
> Thanks
> Davon



Umm errr..... Make them!


----------



## Davon (23 Oct 2008)

woodbloke":31heqn0z said:


> Coupla things. IMO handles/knobs are one of the most important things on any project, get them wrong and the whole thing looks rubbish, get them right and the project is immediately enhanced. RPC is good stuff and is totally bullet proof *but* I've always found it difficult to apply. If I want a heat/beer/vino/ proof surface a few coats of matt polyurethane varnish does it for me which I then cut back with some burnishing cream or alternatively T-cut car polish...works for me  - Rob



Thanks woodbloke, I have already bought some rpc and will be trying it on a test piece at the weekend

Davon


----------



## Davon (26 Oct 2008)

I thought you may like to see how they finished up after changing the knobs and using Rustins as advised by Mike ( I only used three coats). I will leave them now and get on with my next project. Thanks for everyones comments and advice.

Davon


----------



## DaveL (26 Oct 2008)

Those knobs are much better, well done. Did you buy them or make them in the end?


----------



## Ironballs (26 Oct 2008)

Hey they look superb, really finish off the tables well. Nice job


----------



## Davon (26 Oct 2008)

Well DaveL to be honest I ended up buying them because I found it difficult to find small amounts of ebony, as a newcomer to this game I don't have any cutoffs from previous projects so I will have to keep a lookout for these kind of things.

Thanks
Davon


----------



## Davon (26 Oct 2008)

Thanks Ironballs. Wife agrees as well........ RESULT!!!!

Davon


----------



## MikeG. (26 Oct 2008)

Davon,

good decision!! The pieces look so much better with those handles. I'm glad the RPC worked out all right..........I think you'll find it virtually indestructible.

Mike


----------



## DaveL (26 Oct 2008)

Davon":kbrkv4r0 said:


> I found it difficult to find small amounts of ebony,


I had the same problem when I needed to make some ebony dowels for an oak side table, the solution is to by turning blanks.  Come in a range of sizes and while not the cheapest way of buying timber, they readily available with out breaking the bank. 8)


----------

